# Look at what i found...



## Rookie (Jun 28, 2010)

Look what i found lol...
What is this bike worth? Anyone want to offer on it?


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 28, 2010)

Rookie... you know this site is for collecting socializing and learning about bicycles. you come hear and talk to us like your were a bubble boy hidden under the kitchen sink all your life. you insult us with you fake naive ways.. my last post to you sir.......


----------



## Rookie (Jun 28, 2010)

i dont understand what i did. Why does this keep happening to me.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh come on now Chrisco, jealousy will get you no where, hehe. Looks like a 50s Streamliner. Value depends on location mostly. It may vary from 250 - 600. I could of bought one for 3 beans a couple of yrs ago, kick myself now, duh!


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 28, 2010)

just look and read his other threads


----------



## Rookie (Jun 28, 2010)

i see thank you schwinndoggy, does it look like its original?


----------



## chitown (Jun 28, 2010)

He does seem to like bikes... in my book that makes him OK 

View attachment 10636


----------



## Rookie (Jun 28, 2010)

The owner only wants $265 for it. & i got his information if you are interested please pm me and ill pass his information onto you. It is located in Kansas City, Missouri.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 28, 2010)

chriscokid said:


> Rookie... you know this site is for collecting socializing and learning about bicycles. you come hear and talk to us like your were a bubble boy hidden under the kitchen sink all your life. you insult us with you fake naive ways.. my last post to you sir.......



 Hi, do you remember this post?


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one thing to remember is that we all start somewhere. perhaps in his eagerness the Rookie has outstripped his knowledgeableness, it doesn't mean he's the bubble boy. maybe he's just come out of the World of Warcraft, after spending most of his formative years there. kids today don't go outside and play like we did when we were young. it's probable this kid could completely rebuild your computer and setup your home network. it is also possible that he is a bubble boy, we don't know maybe he has spent all his life in a hospital on the verge of death and now wants to taste some of the good things in life before he dies a horrible painful death of his bubble boy disease, we simply don't know, but instead of asking and helping we just start bashing.
come on, after years of my answering the "what is this bike" or "this is the serial number but I have no pictures what do I have" questions for you guys, can't you start answering the same questions for the new newbies?


----------



## Rookie (Jun 28, 2010)

You pretty much nailed it. I could rebuild everyones computer. Im a computer Geek & an Xbox 360 Gamer. That is where i came from. Before i came to the online bike hobby, i was a geek. I had no experience with bikes like alot of you guys did. You guys were into the hobby before you found the online. i found the hobby & the online at the same time. So sure go ahead and call me dumb, its only because this is my 6th day in the hobby. its completely new to me, so go ahead and criticize me all you want, but shame on you.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 28, 2010)

I heard BBD (Bubble Boy Disease) can and often times be fatal, lol. As far as being original, it sure looks all orig. It appears you are missing the front struts and the front light that mounts to the fender, nice ride. Thanks for the possible connection, but Im not buying more bikes now. Your bike appears to be beginners luck. You should own it. Oh and kid, message boards can also be fatal, lol.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I think I have Message Board Boy Disease!! (MBBD)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I really hope it isn't fatal


----------



## Rookie (Jun 28, 2010)

XD I think im getting a fever! :o


----------



## chitown (Jun 28, 2010)

I once lived in a bubble where I only owned bikes from the 80's & 90's and now I've broken through to 1936 and it feels great. Probably what the moth feels as he drifts towards the flame.

Chris
1995 Bontrager B-29
1991 Ritchey P-22
1988 Schwinn Prologue
1985 Miyata six-ten
1936 Monark Silver King


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 28, 2010)

more like what the caterpillar feels when he comes out of the cocoon


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 28, 2010)

MY apologies but first hear me out

 On Rookies first thread 06-23-2010 he comes up with a straight bar western flyer, an early prewar and offers it for sell.

Then on 06-24-2010 he posts a thread that he needs a good bicycle frame ...((His FIRST bicycle)) and all he has is $50 for the frame starter bicycle and that would have to include shipping. asking for cabe member's help??

Then on 06-26-2010 he writes a thread my first bike help! i need help with this Sieberling Road King!!! and that turns out to be the 1940-41 colson that he quickly tries to part it out and sell all the right parts on the colson but ends up selling it out right (whole) at a bicycle shop... but wait didn't he say in the 06-24-2010 post that he knows nothing about collecting bicycles and doesn't know where to start and it would be his first??  seems to me that the western flyer was his first and he was clueless where to even start to look for a vintage bicycle.

Then on 06-27-2010 he writes a thread my new bike 1956 schwinn corvette and now he comes up with another schwinn today with a tank that happends to belong to some one else?

it just seems strange all these bicycles pop up within 7 days and hey he's 7 days new to the whole bicycle selling collecting hobby as he says,  and scoring some pretty nice stuff all in 7 days Before all this he's been playing xbox 360 gamer for years??

alright guys maybe i am jealous and i just can't understand how this can be. 

I WILL ASK FOR FORGIVENESS 

Rookie I'm so very sorry for the insulting post. I have acted very selfish and have no right to have said the ugly things that I said and accuse you of any wrong doing. I had no right to do so please forgive me. 

To all the cabe members i ask for understanding and forgiveness from all of you too. I was totally out of line and promise for now on to a better member and kinder to my fellow cabe members

Chris Bankston Crowley Louisiana


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 29, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> Hi, do you remember this post?
> 
> one thing to remember is that we all start somewhere. perhaps in his eagerness the Rookie has outstripped his knowledgeableness, it doesn't mean he's the bubble boy. maybe he's just come out of the World of Warcraft, after spending most of his formative years there. kids today don't go outside and play like we did when we were young. it's probable this kid could completely rebuild your computer and setup your home network. it is also possible that he is a bubble boy, we don't know maybe he has spent all his life in a hospital on the verge of death and now wants to taste some of the good things in life before he dies a horrible painful death of his bubble boy disease, we simply don't know, but instead of asking and helping we just start bashing.
> come on, after years of my answering the "what is this bike" or "this is the serial number but I have no pictures what do I have" questions for you guys, can't you start answering the same questions for the new newbies?



 your totally right and i had no right to say what i did..... my first post sounds pretty stupid! and i was clueless...


----------



## ratdaddy (Jun 29, 2010)

so pm me with the info on the bike


----------



## Rookie (Jun 29, 2010)

That Western flyer was not mine, another person that emailed me... Ratdaddy sent pm.


----------



## chitown (Jun 29, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> more like what the caterpillar feels when he comes out of the cocoon




Jolly right!


----------

